# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Zip, wireless activity tracker, Fitbit Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Fitbit Inc.

Zip on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Zip -- Making fitness fun for everyone.

 Published on Oct 23, 2012




> Turn your everyday life into a fun path to fitness. Much more than a pedometer, Fitbit Zip tracks your steps, distance, and calories burned -- then automatically syncs the data to your Fitbit account through your computer, select smartphones, and tablets. Whether online or through the Fitbit App, you can set goals and stay motivated to keep on your path to fitness with graphs, badges, and friendly competitions. Check to see how you compare with friends and family and even provide a message to egg them on. Your stats wirelessly upload via computer or select Bluetooth 4.0/Bluetooth Smart devices (like the iPhone 4S), so you will know in real time when you are close to a goal and when you've reached one.

----------

